# Platies... How many fry do they produce?



## Blackbeard

Howdy, all!  
First time to this chatroom because I've exhausted my research elsewhere, and figured I'd go straight to folks who are "in the trenches" with me.  

So, here's the deal.... I've a well established community tank & added a couple of female platies 2 weeks ago (yes, I'm certain they're all female)  

My mickey mouse is growing and obviously was impregnated at the store. 

How many fry do they birth at once? I've gotten answers from 100's of little guys, to less than 10. Which is correct? 

How large are the fry when they are born? What should I look for? I just saw a TON of little bubbles in the tank that aren't normal, and I'm afraid I have 1000's of little platy fry floating all over. 

Can anyone please help me? I'm specifically looking for the # of fry birthed, and their size when they are born. 

Thank you ALL for your loads of wisdom.


----------



## Aquaman_95

Welcome to the forum! Frist of all most platys don't have up to 100 babies. By the way her size is I say she will most likely have 20-35 babies.


----------



## Blackbeard

Thanks, Aquaman!  

I'm happy to have found this site. Been wandering around and found a TON of great info!  SOOO much more informative than any books I've been reading.  

I appreciate your help! I'm much less anxious now that I hear it won't be a zillion little things swimming around and messing with the ammonia levels. (Didn't and still don't want to breed). I only have a 10-gal. and haven't gotten any backup tank. Not prepared for this at all. 

How big are the fry when they are born? What size critters should I be looking for? 

On the way to the store to get a breeders net! 

Happy weekend to everyone!


----------



## emc7

Full-term platy fry are about half an inch long. They look like miniature fish. Skip the breeder net and buy the busiest plastic plant they have and let it float in your tank. Most of the fry will get eaten, but I bet some will survive. On the bubles, did you just change water? Its most likely just dissolved air coming out of the water. No big deal.


----------



## Blackbeard

Cheers, emc7!  

I DID just do a small H2O change. Thanks for the trouble-shooting!  

Went and took Chamilla (el prego) to the shop with me and they said she's only a LITTLE round in her belly. May be pregnant, may be fat. Either way, they're saying she won't be popping for another few weeks if she's pregnant. 

I took your advice, emc7 and threw some random, leafy plants (artificial) to float around in the mellowest side of the tank. That's a MUCH cheaper option and I'm happy with that.  

Again, I want to thank you guys for the help/advice/information!!!  I couldn't be more grateful! I'm really glad I found this site. 

Happy weekend!


----------



## doggydad38

Platy fry are usually about 1/4" long when born. Many factors determine the size of the drop, but an average is somewhere around 25-30 per pregnancy. Expect more every 28-30 days. Good luck.
Tony


----------



## darkfalz

My variable platy dropped about 20 first time (only 3 of which I still have), then subsequently less as her sperm store ran out I suppose. It depends on the size of the fish and their, ahem, activities I think.


----------



## Buggy

You will definately be able to tell the fry from bubbles in the tank. They will be swimming within a few minutes of birth and will be complete with fins, tail and big ol' black eyes. Very cute to see. 
And yeah, when she is ready to drop she will look like she is going to explode! Look at her from the top and her belly will look kinda squarish.

And as darkfalz said...she don't need a male to do this again and again and again....she can store the sperm from one mating for up to six months without a male in the tank. So don't be surprised if she blesses you with several more broods in the months to come.


----------

